# Mühle Baselworld 2016 Preview - Mühle Pointer date -Nautical Correctness



## StufflerMike

Baselworld 2016 Preview

Mühle just mailed me the latets press news with a little preview what we will see at Basleworld this year.

First of all the Mühle 29 line will get a new familiy member - the Mühle 29 Pointer Date, another eye catcher.









Movement is a hacking Sellita 221-1 with Mühle woodpecker fine adjustment, customized rotor, Mühle decoration, 38hrs power reserve.
Diameter of the brushed/polished 316l stainless steel case is 42,4mm, height 12,2mm. WR: 10 atm.
Dial is white with applied silver coloured indices, the rehaut is light blue. Hands and hour markers are coated with Superluminova. The seconds hand comes in red, the date pointer got a darkblue quarter moon tip. Nice play of colours.

The Pointer Date will be available with bracelet (double fold) for €1590 or with a textile strap for €1490.

Next to the 29 Pointer Date Mühle will launch a new nautical-sportive line of watches. The R. Mühle & Sohn collection will be joined by a new modell with a new (to Mühle) complication Thilo Mühle and the whole team is very proud of.

That's it for the moment. Stay tuned.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Looking forward to seeing the new nautical sportive line and the new complication. Exciting stuff from Muhle.

This new Pointer Date is an absolute winner in my book. Anyone interested in what Nomos has released over the last few years should really take notice of this one... and it comes with a bracelet.


----------



## hidden830726

Cool, love the bezel

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Very good looking. I've been considering a white dial watch and this new Muhle may be the one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta

Wow. Great looking. Love the strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

On bracelet


----------



## Yeknodathon

Oooo...that is rather pulling on the must have bells....hmmmmm


----------



## tsteph12

Any word on what month this might be released?


----------



## StufflerMike

Preview at Baselworld in March suggests market intro in summer/autumn.


----------



## tsteph12

I really am looking forward to the release of this watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

Mühle press release as of March 17

Nautical Correctness: the 29er Zeigerdatum

Sail the seas every day with this new time measuring instrument! The family company Mühle-Glashütte from the German Land of Saxony is proud to present its new 29er Zeigerdatum (hand date), a sporty timepiece for everyone who wants to set a steady course without running aground. The analogue Zeigerdatum brings an element of watchmaking nostalgia to its wearers' day-to-day lives and enables them to navigate their way through the seas of time in a relaxed yet highly precise manner.









Mühle-Glashütte's collection of 29er models, which was named after a class of sailing dinghies, is celebrating its tenth anniversary this year. The small 29er skiff boasts the reputation of being particularly quick, sporty and dynamic and is therefore the ideal namesake for this new time measuring instrument. The moment you first look at the 29er Zeigerdatum, you won't fail to notice its maritime heritage due to the rich navy blue colour of its robust NATO strap. The clear design of the watch face also provides a breath of fresh sea air, with its lighter shades standing out against the dark strap. The ice-grey colour of the face sets the stage for the watch's intricately applied silver indices, each of which features a luminous coating that will help you to master the waves on even the darkest of nights.

The face is framed by the Zeigerdatum's light blue weekday display on the flange. This type of date display features a date hand that makes one revolution around its axis every 31 days and provides an analogue display of the current day, which is framed by a classic dark blue crescent on the tip of the hand. In contrast with the watch's waves of blue colour, its red second-hand clearly stands out against the face and emphasises the timepiece's sporty design. Although dynamic sailing is important on the high seas, maximum precision and complete reliability play an even more essential role when it comes to setting a secure course. Mühle-Glashütte's patented woodpecker neck regulation in the Mühle version of the SW 221-1 automatic movement helps to ensure precise navigation in even the stormiest of weather.

Whether battling the wind and rain in casual clothes on a sailing trip or tackling a hard day at the office in a smart black suit, the new 29er Zeigerdatum from Mühle-Glashütte not only provides its wearers with an invigorating breath of fresh marine air, but also acts a sporty fashion statement. This new watch yet again emphasises the main values behind Mühle-Glashütte: Form and function are coming together in an honest and straightforward design to provide an impeccable time measuring instrument that is the ideal companion for both sea dogs and landlubbers.

Specs

Movement: Automatic SW 221-1, Mühle version with patented woodpecker neck regulation, its own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Stop-second. Hand date with fast correction. 38-hour power reserve.

Case: Brushed/polished stainless steel. Anti-glare sapphire crystal. Display case back. Ø 42.4 mm; H 12.2 mm. Water-resistant to 10 bars.

Bracelet/strap: Stainless steel strap with a stainless steel butterfly clasp or textile strap with a stainless steel pin buckle.






​
Dial: White/blue. Applied indices. Hour markers and hands coated with Super LumiNova.


----------



## cadeallaw

Stunner, love the look. the Baselworld release I'm most likely to pursue


----------



## tsteph12

Any hands-on photos as of yet from Basel? Thank you.


----------



## vintage76

Really cool, in nautical spirit. Maybe i should prefer the pointer date with an arrow ?


----------



## cadeallaw

Price is reasonable too:
£1,250, or around $1,800. You can preorder this at Jurawatches


----------



## bgator

I really like this watch, especially on the strap. For a nautical themed watch though, I'm a bit disappointed that it's not rated to 15 or 20 atm. Anyone else share this thought about the depth rating?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

10 atm to me is sufficient for a pointer date. It is not meant to be a diver's watch. The 29 line features a more classic look, easily to be used with casual clothing and even a suit, a diver's suit excluded 😃


----------



## ajbutler13

This watch is exceptionally cool, particularly on the blue strap. I can't imagine how much I would love it if the second hand were dark blue (like the strap) instead of red.


----------



## TLN

guys, may be a silly question: is that jumping date? or it moves through the day?


----------



## StufflerMike

TLN said:


> guys, may be a silly question: is that jumping date? or it moves through the day?


A jumping date it is. Same principle as a date wheel.


----------



## StufflerMike

Two quick shots taken at Munichtime 2016


----------



## tsteph12

Thank you for posting Mike. It looks even more beautiful in actual photos.


----------



## dinexus

stuffler said:


> Two quick shots taken at Munichtime 2016


Damn, that's a stunner. Much, _much_ nicer than the pre-release renderings I saw.


----------



## MaoMauro

Great dial presence... Very strange colour for the days chapter ring.
I think in person was amazing.


----------

